# Epoxy Grout for Background?



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

So.....I buy alot of European dart frog books/magazines, etc, cause I like their style of vivs. On alot of tanks I see, rather than using cork, or GS/peat method, it appears they use Epoxy grout smoothed onto the sides. Epoxy is safe once cured, rough....allowing moss and plant growth onto it, and allowing vines to climb it, etc. It comes in a myriad of colors and fine to course. So I'm wondering if anyone in the states has used this method, or a variation of, and how did it work for you. Feel free to post pics of your viv if youhave examples.


----------



## skanderson (Aug 25, 2011)

ive used it i my first 2 builds and it is doing well.


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

Any pics? Is it peeling, and did it attach fine? Moss growth or plants adherign welll?


----------



## VivariumWorks (Feb 27, 2008)

It works but is pretty expensive. I started out using this years ago and have since moved onto making my own formulations better tuned to my needs, but for your application it should work well so long as it sticks to the glass properly. I would suggest washing the glass and then perhaps using course sandpaper and "scratching" it where you want to put this to help give the epoxy something to grasp to.


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

I was thinking of using something like nickle pickle, used to etch glass. I think its an acid, and leaves the glass opaque and with a rough surface. Is Epoxy grout rather expensive?


----------



## bobrez (Sep 10, 2011)

Anyone have a link for Epoxy grout, sounds interesting


----------



## Blue_Pumilio (Feb 22, 2009)

You can get it at Home Depot/Lowes for about $23.00


----------



## JasonE (Feb 7, 2011)

Can you use it on a great stuff background in place of the silicone/peat method? Or would it dissolve the foam?


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

In one of my issues of faszination pfeilgiftfroeshe (german) THere is an AMAZING paludarium build. I cannot read german and to lazy to translate it all, but they use epoxy grout over a 2 part closed cell foam very similar to GS. Chimaira Buchhandels GmbH - Faszination Pfeilgiftfrösche Journal No. 7 Faszination Pfeilgiftfrösche Journal No. 7 63810 Also, the European method for creatign GS backgrounds is a little different, but similar. After laying down your GS and carvign it, they mix a 2 part epoxy up, add tint to color it, then "paint" it onto the foam. While its still wet, they press it into the epoxy. At least for appearances sake, it appears to work better than silicone, drylock or tightbond. I dont want to do a GS background though...wanna put this directly on the glass. GS just takes up to much interior volume of the tank.


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

And yes, it appears the price hovers around 23.00 for 1/3 of a gallon at lowes and homedepot. SO many colors to choose from though.........ughhhh


----------



## senditdonkey (Jan 19, 2013)

I have used a similar method.

First black silicone on glass, then applied great stuff and
carved as desired. I use simpson set epoxy in the 2 part side by 
side tubes. Paint it on with brush then apply aquarium sand
while still wet. With different color sand you can make realistic
backgrounds.


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

So are you just using the 2 part epoxy and not the granular "grout" sand to the mixture? But then throwign the aquarium sand onto the sticky surface before it dries to give it texture and reduce gloss? I assumed the sand/grout mixture was mixed in?


----------

